# Damn good article on Water



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Best Water article! 

----------------------
 HEALTH BENEFITS OF WATER
	     How 8 Glasses A Day Keeps Fat Away

Incredible as it may seem, water is quite possibly the single most important catalyst in losing weight and keeping it off.  Although most of us take for granted, water may be the only true "magic potion" for permanent weight loss.

Water supresses the appetite naturally and helps the body metabolize stored fat.  Studies have shown that a decrease in water intake will cause fat deposits to increase, while an increase in water intake can actually reduce fat deposits.

Here's why:  The kidneys can't function properly without enough water.  When they don't work to capacity, some of their load is dumped onto the liver. One of the liver's primary functions is to metabolize stored fat into usable energy for the body.  But if the liver has to do some of the kidney's work it can't operate at full throttle.  As a result, it metabolizes less fat
more fat remains stored in the body and weight loss stops.

Drinking enough water is the best treatment for fluid retention.  When the body gets less water,it perceives this as a threat to survival and begins to hold on to every drop.  Water is stored in extracellular spaces (outside the cell).  This shows up as swollen feet, legs and hands.

Diuretics offer a temporary solution at best.  They force out stored water along with some essential nutrients.  Again, the body perceives a treat and will replace the lost water at the first opportunity.  Thus, the condition quickly returns.  

The best way to overcome the problem of water retention is to give your body what it needs -- plenty of water.  Only then will stored water be released.  

If you have a constant problem with water retention, excess salt may be to blame.  Your body will tolerate sodium only in a certain concentration.  The more salt you eat the more water your system retains to dilute it.

But getting rid of unneeded salt is easy -- just drink more water.  As it's forced through the kidneys it takes away excess sodium.

The overweight person needs more water than a thin one.  Larger people have larger metabolic loads.  Since we know that water is the key to fat metabolism, it follows that the over weight person needs more water.

Water helps to maintain proper muscle tone by giving muscles their natural ability to contract and by preventing dehydration.  It also helps to prevent the sagging skin that usually follows weigh loss -- shrinking cells are buoyed by water which plumps the skin and leaves it clear, healthy and resilient.

Water helps rid the body of waste.  During weight loss, the body has a lot more waste to get rid of -- all that metabolized fat must be shed.  Again, adequate water helps flush out the waste.

Water can help relieve constipation.  When the body gets too little water, it siphons what it needs from internal sources.  The colon is one primary source.  Result?  Constipation.  But when a person drinks enough water, normal bowel function usually returns.

So far, we've discovered some remarkable truths about water and weight loss:  
   * The body will not function properly without enough
     water and can't metabolize stored fat efficiently.

   * Retained water shows up as excess weight.

   * To get rid of excess water you must drink more water.

   * Drinking water is essential to weight loss.

How much water is enough?  On the average, a person should drink 8-ounce glasses every day.  That's about 2 quarts.  However, the overweight person needs one additional glass for every 25 pounds of excess weight.  The amount you drink also should be increased if you exercise briskly or if the weather is hot and dry. 

Water should preferably be cold.  It's absorbed into the system more quickly than warm water.  And some evidence suggests that drinking cold water can actually help burn calories.  To utilize water most efficiently during weight loss, follow this schedule:

   Morning: 1 quart consumed over a 30-minute period.

   Noon: 1 quart consumed over a 30-minute period.

   Evening: 1 quart consumed between five and six o'clock.

When the body gets the water it needs to function optimally, it's fluids are perfectly balanced.  When this happens, you have reached the "breakthrough point."  What does this mean?

   * Endocrine-gland function improves.

   * Fluid retention is alleviated as stored water is lost.

   * More fat is used as fuel because the liver is free to
     metabolize stored fat.

   * Natural thirst returns.

   * There is a loss of hunger almost over night.

If you stop drinking enough water, your body fluids will be thrown out of balance again, and you may experience fluid retention, unexplained weight gain and loss of thirst.  To remedy the situation you'll have to go back and force another "breakthrough."

-------------------------------------------------------------
   Another file from the HIGH VIBRATIONS ACADEMY archives
www.highvibrations.org
-------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.highvibrations.org/archive3/water.htm


----------



## gregster224 (Nov 30, 2004)

great article. But there is a typo!!!!!!! you should drink 8-ounce glasses!!!!! how many!! Sorry we don't use quarts in the uk what is that " pints (ie 1/4 gallon)? Read this article if you don't drink alot of water!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

8 oz. is not really enough for an athlete.  I think 5-6 liters a day for atheltes.


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Just finished my first 2.3 Liters H2O and have two more 2.3 liters to go.. Gotta drink more today, since I only had less than 2 liters yesturday


----------



## gregster224 (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't think 8oz was enough for anybody. Hell my 2y old son puts more than that away at a single sitting. I take in 3litres a day when I'm at work and drink as much as I can when I'm at home.

Always found it easier to drink water from a sports bottle rarther than a glass, is that strange!!!

That is one heluva body you got there girl..Respect!!!!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 30, 2004)

i have no clue how much water i take in per day. what i do know is i piss like every 5 or 10 minutes. it is all i drink. be right back...gotta take a leak.


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

drinking from sports bottles is easier than drinking from a glass


----------



## bracewater (Nov 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> drinking from sports bottles is easier than drinking from a glass


 Easy to tote around with you too. I just use a 1 liter aquafina bottle and fill it up 4 times a day


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

Damn my weak bladder... I spend half my day in the bathroom..


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 30, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Damn my weak bladder... I spend half my day in the bathroom..




I feel ya. Everyone at school harass's me.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Damn my weak bladder... I spend half my day in the bathroom..


My bladder has actually adapted considerably to the amount of water I drink.  When I first started to bodybuild, for months I was peeing anywhere from 20-25 times in a day, now I pee about 12-16 drinking more water per day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I feel ya. Everyone at school harass's me.....


I am known as the water boy by freinds at school, and the trainers room where I fill up my bottles three times per day, I'm known as aqua man.

I've gotten over it, and hell, don't really give a shit what people think.  I get a kick out of it to be honest.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

_Yes water is good but it is too overrated. You don´t need that much. I know most people say that they drink a lot of it but they usually forget. Fill a 6 litter bottle tomorrow and see if you really drink it.  _


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes water is good but it is too overrated. You don´t need that much. I know most people say that they drink a lot of it but they usually forget. Fill a 6 litter bottle tomorrow and see if you really drink it.  _


When I find a six liter bottle, deal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 30, 2004)

good read, but i dont agree with how it said to take water

"Morning: 1 quart consumed over a 30-minute period.

Noon: 1 quart consumed over a 30-minute period.

Evening: 1 quart consumed between five and six o'clock."

this is not very smart, you need water all the time, at least once every 45 minutes...you shouldnt go hours w/o it...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> this is not very smart, you need water all the time, at least once every 45 minutes...you shouldnt go hours w/o it...


I agree.  I consume water all the time throughout the day.  The only time I don't have water accessible to me is when I am sleeping.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The only time I don't have water accessible to me is when I am sleeping.


_Take a hose and put an end in your mouth and the other end in your.. _


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> When I find a six liter bottle, deal.



A gallon jug is 4, so take that around with you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Take a hose and put an end in your mouth and the other end in your.. _


  

deal?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 30, 2004)

hey that would cure my getting up 5 times in the middle of the night.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I am known as the water boy by freinds at school, and the trainers room where I fill up my bottles three times per day, I'm known as aqua man.
> 
> I've gotten over it, and hell, don't really give a shit what people think.  I get a kick out of it to be honest.



That's better than this one guy who sometimes calls me "sardines."  I eat sardines every day at work...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

When I eat wheat bread sandwhiches with granola, salad, vegetables, or triscuits I have about 30-40 ounces of water with each meal.

This gives a great impression of being full and when I diet is enormously affective.  Fantastic article.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Dec 1, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I agree. I consume water all the time throughout the day. The only time I don't have water accessible to me is when I am sleeping.


 
Hey,Thats my Alarm clock right there,Before I go Sleep I always drink a huge glass of water,I do drink alot of water through out the day,close to 2 gallons.But it is the best alarm clock for me....No snooze button,you gotta get up and walk to the bathroom and piss for an eternity.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2004)

Good one, printing this article. I work with this old guy who never drinks water, instead he drinks coffee and say's thats good enough for him.


----------



## normz204 (Apr 25, 2007)

i drink a shit load of water......i do pee lots so since water is getting flushed after that i feel liek i lost alot of lbs but when i look down my gut is their im also on a fat burner known as thermogenisis "red rockets"  soo say its making pee and and loosing water volume and i notice arms shrinking .i do wanna get ripped but i dont wanan get skinny lol and i drink plenty of water. just wanna know will i loose strentgh and my muscles???? i work ou pretty much monday -fri with a good 3-45 min cardio


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 26, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Good one, printing this article. I work with this old guy who never drinks water, instead he drinks coffee and say's thats good enough for him.



Yea, drinking something with a diuretic effect all day sure is refreshing


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 26, 2007)

The diuretic effect of coffee is overstated. Sure, popping a load of Pro-Plus pills will make you pee, but the amount of caffeine in your average instant coffee has diddly-squat diuretic effect.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 26, 2007)

This a GREAT article! I'm so sick of people questioning why I drink so much water! And I can't tell you how often I hear that Dr. Dean Edell says drinking all that water isn't necessary & that someone just pulled the "8 glasses per day" number out of their a*s!


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a 16oz mug at work that I fill all day long. I'd guess I drink five or six of those and thats from 7am-5pm. Once I get to the gym, its a smiliar story witht eh fountain but not nearly as much. Hell after all theres work to do. When I get home I stay hydrated as well. Water is very important. As far as I'm concerned you can't really drink too much of it.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 26, 2007)

That woman in the wee for the Wii contest would argue that with you


----------



## musclebeat (Apr 30, 2007)

great article.. good job


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> That woman in the wee for the Wii contest would argue that with you


Word.

I don't drink 6L per day, though I should, I guess. I find having to pee every 15mins damn annoying.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

I have always heard room temp water absorbs faster. Am I wrong?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

Is there a difference between drinking hot or cold water?
I always drink cold so i was wondering if the temperature has any sort of effects.


----------



## normz204 (May 5, 2007)

*how often  should u drink water during a work out??*

i work out for atlast an hr and half thats including the 30 min cardio before work out and i usualy bring about 3 and half liters of water and after that hr and half i have about only 1 liter left ,so pretty much my question is how much water should u drink while working out .....better yet when should u drink water while working out ????


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 5, 2007)

I drink well in excess of 100 oz a day, but I don't go crazy with it.  I don't really see the need to...as long as you stay hydrated you're fine.  I don't see the need to drink to the point where you're peeing every 20 minutes.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have always heard room temp water absorbs faster. Am I wrong?



Jodi....?


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2007)

Actually cold water is absorbed faster and especially while exercising you want cooler water.  Not ice water, but cold.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

Couldnt you take in *more *water that was room temperature rather than cold?  

Then again, we're not in a chugging contest..


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2007)

my grandpa used to always tell me to drink water slow. Why? I can  usually down a gallon in no time at all. I'm taking in 1.5 gallons a day, where half is consumed at the gym.


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> That's better than this one guy who sometimes calls me "sardines."  I eat sardines every day at work...



I was going to buy some of those last week but I did not see any nutritional value on any of the containers...


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> That's better than this one guy who sometimes calls me "sardines."  I eat sardines every day at work...


my wife calls me aquaman because I take in so much fish oil.


----------



## Socalkid888 (Sep 6, 2007)

GREAT Article...
Water H20 is the most essential ingrediant to good health in general.
Studies show that people who drink more water, are generally more healthy and get sick less.
Water flushes the system and cleans out toxins...perfect right?
BOTTLES UP!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2007)

Socalkid888 said:


> GREAT Article...
> Water H20 is the most essential ingrediant to good health in general.
> Studies show that people who drink more water, are generally more healthy and get sick less.
> Water flushes the system and cleans out toxins...perfect right?
> BOTTLES UP!!


Thank you.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Great article. I'm glad somebody bumped it, or I would have missed it.


----------



## sp1085 (Jan 17, 2009)

can't stand the every-5-minute-piss. i'm afraid to leave the house


----------

